# The Neptune Topic



## hantms

All signs are indicating that the release of the new Meranom Vostok Amphibia Neptune is imminent.

Meranom have been teasing shots of just about everything except a good shot of the dial (or dials, if they come in more colors).

Discussion has been in the "SE" topic which is now on page 117, but it seems better to have a dedicated topic for the Neptune.

This because it looks like it will be the most exciting new release since the 1967, with many things improved compared to regular models, even regular SE models:


Better, solid link bracelet 
Dedicated "Neptune" case-back 
Possibly a new crown? 
New packaging.  

I'm very excited about this personally and can't wait to see the final product, and the dial color(s) it comes in. It looks like a dark green on the box shot but I'm hoping it'll turn out brighter. In general it would be good to have colors that are less common in watches, like green and brown.

Pictures lifted from Meranom's Facebook page follow.


----------



## wizee

Never mind the iPhone 6, this is what I've been waiting for! Here are a few more images of the original concept design.


----------



## domoon

As someone with 8" wrist the size really concerns me. The ministry case is already on the smallest i "think" I'll comfortable wearing it, but this one, based on meranom's drawing would be 40d x 39ltl... sigh
Might still get one, though...

Tlapatlaked


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Oooh so cool!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Cant wait the size in in my sweet spot!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

domoon said:


> As someone with 8" wrist the size really concerns me. The ministry case is already on the smallest i "think" I'll comfortable wearing it, but this one, based on meranom's drawing would be 40d x 39ltl... sigh
> Might still get one, though...


Well, my wrists aren't exactly small but for me there is no requirement that a watch must cover every square millimeter of exposed flesh. In fact I even enjoy wearing watches that are really quite small, including some 1980s Pobedas. (35mm?) In a way it looks more committed and purposeful to me, as there is no functional benefit to having a watch the size of a tea cup saucer. Some of the large fashion brand watches begin to look just a little bit too.. fabulous.

And judging from Vostok experience, the bracelet will be plenty long. They seem to size it to allow wearing it around your neck. 

BTW, the 090 case I think wears larger than the ministry. (Hard to say because I don't own a ministry). But I was surprised that the 090 case wears a lot larger than I thought it would. I put it on a fat 24mm leather strap (made to fit the 22mm spacing) and it looks massive. Big slab of metal right there.


----------



## domoon

hantms said:


> Well, my wrists aren't exactly small but for me there is no requirement that a watch must cover every square millimeter of exposed flesh. In fact I even enjoy wearing watches that are really quite small, including some 1980s Pobedas. (35mm?) In a way it looks more committed and purposeful to me, as there is no functional benefit to having a watch the size of a tea cup saucer. Some of the large fashion brand watches begin to look just a little bit too.. fabulous.
> 
> And judging from Vostok experience, the bracelet will be plenty long. They seem to size it to allow wearing it around your neck.
> 
> BTW, the 090 case I think wears larger than the ministry. (Hard to say because I don't own a ministry). But I was surprised that the 090 case wears a lot larger than I thought it would. I put it on a fat 24mm leather strap (made to fit the 22mm spacing) and it looks massive. Big slab of metal right there.


i just don't feel comfortable when wearing smaller sized watches, feels like i'm borrowing my sister's nephew's watches. but maybe that's just me. and as i said up there, i might still snatch the green one, and see how it worked on my wrist 
i really hope the 090 would wear larger compared to the ministry, since i have one incoming right now ;D


----------



## dutchassasin

I am still undecided if i should purchase the neptune, it looks fine and dandy but i cant get over the fact that it is missing the iconic moon and sea pattern.
Oh well still have a couple of days to decide, and even if i decide to its still a lottery on Meranom if they are available.


----------



## drbobguy

Do we know if it's going to be offered in multiple colors?

Also judging by the pictures I'm pretty sure the crown is the standard stamped amphibia crown. They are using a new tool now though so the edges are at least sharper for gripping.


----------



## drbobguy

Meranom has answered my questions on Facebook. Definitely not a new crown. Also:

- Vostok automatic movement 2415
- Dial with 3d applied indexes
- 3 variants of dial color - black, green, blue
- Case back with Neptune sign
- Solid stainless steel bracelet 
- Waterproof 200 meters
- Release date - next week
- 200m water resistance

Gonna get me a blue one!


----------



## 93EXCivic

I want me a green one. So I noticed there is a tab on Meranom's page for the 960 in both the SE and Classic. Anyone know what the difference is going to be between the two?


----------



## Gravit

Alas, I prefer the design of the final "original" version in the link below. The quality of the new version may be much better, which is welcome, but why do they have to change the design?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-moon-sea-what-strange-watch-520848.html


----------



## hantms

dutchassasin said:


> I am still undecided if i should purchase the neptune, it looks fine and dandy but i cant get over the fact that it is missing the iconic moon and sea pattern. Oh well still have a couple of days to decide, and even if i decide to its still a lottery on Meranom if they are available.


I think that's part and parcel of the old Soviet experience when buying anything. Like queuing up for a couple months to buy a Lada 2101.


----------



## Luis965

hantms said:


> I think that's part and parcel of the old Soviet experience when buying anything. Like queuing up for a couple months to buy a Lada 2101.


Ok. Who is the last in the queue?


----------



## fliegerchrono

They look sweet, Meranom told me that they will be around 4500 Rubles which is about 117 dollar or 91 euro. Only thing holding me back is that with these endlinks I think it's hard to replace the bracelet with a strap of some other sort. Or is there a solution to that problem?


----------



## Arizone

Here's another important image that actually shows the dial. While I'm a bit upset it's not as flashy as the original Neptunes with iridescent dials, I do like how it's somewhat more reserved and professional, as much as a diver can be.








Here are my current two Neptunes. I'm thinking for this SE I'll purchase the green one, so I have a good range of color, as tempting as the blue and black ones are.


----------



## frantsous

Do you know if the bezel will be the same color as dial or Meranom will just use the black 333 one?


----------



## mysterian

Here's another photo from Meranom's Facebook page,... posted 3hrs ago.


----------



## domoon

mysterian said:


> Here's another photo from Meranom's Facebook page,... posted 3hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 1641032


aahh..... hopes the real life looks as good as the commercial shot.
anw, can we call it "the hulk" neptune, then?


----------



## Luis965

mysterian said:


> Here's another photo from Meranom's Facebook page,... posted 3hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 1641032


These temptations should be forbidden!


----------



## Phong Vu

Be ready people. It's Sunday already and the Neptune is supposed to be released next week . Don't know the specific date yet but I hope it's Monday.


----------



## nisse

how wide is the bracelet: 18, 20, 22 mm...


----------



## Don Logan

mysterian said:


> Here's another photo from Meranom's Facebook page,... posted 3hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 1641032


THANK YOU! And thank you Hantm for this thread and posting the other Facebook teases for those of us who don't partake in the "book of faces".



93EXCivic said:


> I want me a green one. So I noticed there is a tab on Meranom's page for the 960 in both the SE and Classic. Anyone know what the difference is going to be between the two?


Thats been up for years along with all the other case options, I am not necessarily sure it's an indicator of more classic Neptune's being released. On the other hand, I can't be the only one to have noticed that Vostok has sorta used the S.E.'s as functional prototypes, for lack of a better word, for new Amphibia models. Right?

Keeping that in mind if they continue in doing this I guess we could see a new line Neptune's. Which I would whole heartedly support, even if they just re-issue the last line from a few years back, there's two I missed that I would love to snag.



Gravit said:


> Alas, I prefer the design of the final "original" version in the link below. The quality of the new version may be much better, which is welcome, but why do they have to change the design?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-moon-sea-what-strange-watch-520848.html


I love the original too but this is a whole new edition, its not an homage to an older one, anymore then other Neptune's have been. There have been more then a few versions of the Neptune and this continues that line. Just like the how the Radio Rooms S.E.'s are not the same exact design either, hell even the current Scuba Dudes are not exactly like the iconic ones released in the 80's.

I am getting them all. I want them all equally and if Meranom changes the hands around in near future like they have in the past, I'll buy those too....OH MAN I HOPE I JUST DIDN'T GIVE HIM AN IDEA!

Yea so I am excited, my only gripe is the whole no-date...thing...is now starting to bug me, and is the reason why I am not buying 2 of the S.E.'s currently available. If anyone of any influence on such matters by chance happens to read this, for the record not ALL Vostok collectors are turned off by the no quick set, or at least not enough to _lose _the whole complication. An OPTION would be nice, I would even pay a couple bucks extra if needed.


----------



## Don Logan

nisse said:


> how wide is the bracelet: 18, 20, 22 mm...


Don't know this for a fact, BUT, based on the photos and my experience with the 960 Neptune Case I would bet money that its 20mm.

View attachment 1641032


See how the bracelet is flush with the case where it tapers at the bottom? On previous 960's that was 20mm. So unless we are dealing with a new case, which I think we would have read about by now, it _should _be the same spec's.


----------



## Arizone

nisse said:


> how wide is the bracelet: 18, 20, 22 mm...


I'd have to guess about 20mm. That's the size used on my older ones.


----------



## Don Logan

Anticipation...


----------



## Don Logan

I hope they decide to release more colors


----------



## 93EXCivic

Don Logan said:


> Yea so I am excited, my only gripe is the whole no-date...thing...is now starting to bug me, and is the reason why I am not buying 2 of the S.E.'s currently available. If anyone of any influence on such matters by chance happens to read this, for the record not ALL Vostok collectors are turned off by the no quick set, or at least not enough to _lose _the whole complication. An OPTION would be nice, I would even pay a couple bucks extra if needed.


I actually am glad that there are now tons of no date choices. When I first started looking at Vostoks at the end of last year, there were very few no date options. Honestly for me, it has nothing to do with quick set or not. I just hate date windows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phong Vu

Don Logan said:


> Don't know this for a fact, BUT, based on the photos and my experience with the 960 Neptune Case I would bet money that its 20mm.
> 
> View attachment 1641032
> 
> 
> See how the bracelet is flush with the case where it tapers at the bottom? On previous 960's that was 20mm. So unless we are dealing with a new case, which I think we would have read about by now, it _should _be the same spec's.


Hmm, just saw your photo. Do you know how to change the bracelet on this watch? Is spring-bar tools still work with this bracelet as it looks unusual to me.

Also , Meranom confirmed that the price of this watch will be $150 , very reasonable.


----------



## Arizone

Phong Vu said:


> Hmm, just saw your photo. Do you know how to change the bracelet on this watch? Is spring-bar tools still work with this bracelet as it looks unusual to me.
> 
> Also , Meranom confirmed that the price of this watch will be $150 , very reasonable.


You probably only need to push the pins straight out to remove the bracelet, just like the older Neptunes.


----------



## black.dial

Has anybody managed to buy one of them? I see that they are out of stock already....


----------



## fhp

Hi, I believe the sale has not begun yet ! Be ready


----------



## Phong Vu

WTF , all the Neptune models are out of stock.


----------



## Vodalex

Be pacient! The sale was not started yet!


----------



## Phong Vu

hmm, what is Plexiglass? Is it the same as Amphibia's acrylic crystal?


----------



## black.dial

Yes, plexi means acrylic, same as the old school Amfibias...which is a huge bonus in my book


----------



## Phong Vu

The watch is in stock right now , just ordered the green-dial model


----------



## Vodalex

Also ordered a green one!


----------



## fhp

Yes... Also ordered a blue and a green !


----------



## black.dial

Green one for me as well . The green model is already sold out... there were very few of them


----------



## Yarbles

Blue sold out!!


----------



## Phong Vu

The blue one is out as well, there are only 9 left for the black-dial model


----------



## Vodalex

fhp said:


> Yes... Also ordered a blue and a green !


why didn't you order just one? Quite unfair to other members especially when you know that there are few watches available..


----------



## fhp

I think they have begun with 10 of each dial. Black model seems to be the most unliked model


----------



## Don Logan

Phong Vu said:


> The blue one is out as well, there are only 9 left for the black-dial model


YES!!!

Make that *only 8 * black dials!


----------



## Phong Vu

I guess there will be new batches of green and blue models. It's not possible that Meranom only planned to sell about 10 watches of each model.


----------



## fhp

No 2 watches for me !!! A green for me and a blue for my colleague


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

That pisses me off. I managed to pull the trigger on the black one but was waiting for the blue one so badly. What was the availability for blue one anyways?


----------



## drbobguy

Yeah annoying to me too, was hoping to get a blue one and I've been checking religiously. Looks like they were only available for a few minutes, definitely less than an hour. Hope there will be more issued. Still 7 black available but I'd rather blue or green.


----------



## Phong Vu

drbobguy said:


> Yeah annoying to me too, was hoping to get a blue one and I've been checking religiously. Looks like they were only available for a few minutes, definitely less than an hour. Hope there will be more issued. Still 7 black available but I'd rather blue or green.


Yup, after getting my notification email I went straight to order a green one. By the time I've finished purchasing, the green model was sold out (so I guess it was only in stock in about 5 minutes) =))

PS: (Meranom just said on FB that the green model will be available soon, so be ready )


----------



## fhp

Of course, more will be available. Impossible for Meranom to make only 10 ex of each model and ask 150 USD. It would have been more expensive... Remember the last SE sales, and check the availability by adding to the waiting list. Meranom will send you an email to tell you the availability


----------



## Arizone

I walked away for a few minutes. When I came back I had a 13 minute old email in my inbox telling me the green one was in stock. It was already sold out when I looked. Anxiously waiting for another batch. Ugh.


----------



## Yarbles

7 Black left now


----------



## Vodalex

not 150 USD! 116 USD! 4500 RUB = 116 USD!


----------



## Yarbles

eaglesOfTheTown said:


> That pisses me off. I managed to pull the trigger on the black one but was waiting for the blue one so badly. What was the availability for blue one anyways?


There were 9 when I first saw them a few minutes later .....out of stock


----------



## Don Logan

I cannot remember the last time I was this excited for a watch! I am very happy I got the one that I did. And don't worry the blue and green will be back soon enough, this has been the most hyped Meranom release ever its not like they only made 30 of them. He's probably making them available to us after the factory makes them available to him, or after he's done QC'ing them. 

1 down 2 to go....

Well 2 to go until the inevitable chrome second hand one's get released.


----------



## Don Logan

Speaking of seconds hands, the distinctive SE orange second hand has never looked better then it does on the Green Neptune! It's an absolutely perfect hand/dial pairing. I am on meranom right now just staring at it....whilst clicking refresh, ya know just in case

Bravo to the lucky 10 who are getting them first.


----------



## domoon

Whaaaaaat, it's released already? Dang!!!
Now i got it on my email i won't miss the next one!!!

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Phong Vu

Vodalex said:


> not 150 USD! 116 USD! 4500 RUB = 116 USD!


Meranom charged me $150 for the watch (and $12 for shipping )


----------



## Vodalex

Phong Vu said:


> Meranom charged me $150 for the watch (and $12 for shipping )


I bought it for 116 USD!


----------



## mysterian

Whoa! .... I'm up at 4:30am to get a jumpstart on work and just luckily check into F10 and get a shock reading that Neptunes are almost sold out! 
A blue one would have been nice, but I'm happy to have a black one on the way.
30 watches in total doesn't seem like it would be the logical limit of the production run... I'll bet there will be more in stock soon. Demand seems to be very high!


----------



## mysterian

Vodalex said:


> I bought it for 116 USD!


WHAT? !!!

I was charged $149.85 USD !!!

I tried logging into my account, but it would not work after multiple repeated attempts so I ended up going through the checkout process the long way and chose the free shipping method.

None of this makes sense, and I'm quite upset to hear others paying far less for the same watch within minutes of purchase.

Meranom,... can you help with an explanation please?


----------



## domoon

mysterian said:


> WHAT? !!!
> 
> I was charged $149.85 USD !!!
> 
> I tried logging into my account, but it would not work after multiple repeated attempts so I ended up going through the checkout process the long way and chose the free shipping method.
> 
> None of this makes sense, and I'm quite upset to hear others paying far less for the same watch within minutes of purchase.
> 
> Meranom,... can you help with an explanation please?


They're paying in rubles



Vodalex said:


> not 150 USD! 116 USD! 4500 RUB = 116 USD!


Tlapatlaked


----------



## Vodalex

domoon said:


> They're paying in rubles
> 
> Tlapatlaked


And? What is the problem to click R icon to see the price in RUB? You can order it i Ruble and PayPal will work with it too, so no problem.


----------



## domoon

No problem with me, I'm just explaining to him how it's possible 


Tlapatlaked


----------



## Yarbles

Dammit my PayPal payment went through , but in my cart it says ordered item out of stock , must've bought the last blue one the same time as someone else ...........


----------



## mysterian

Vodalex said:


> And? What is the problem to click R icon to see the price in RUB? You can order it i Ruble and PayPal will work with it too, so no problem.


Well,... I'd have been happy to pay in Rubles, marbles, pebbles,... whatever if the amount worked out to $116 instead of $149.
That is a ridiculous way to do business and expect people to be satisfied customers. The price should be the same for anyone clicking the purchase button.

I'm certain that those who paid literally 30% more for the same watch won't mind receiving a refund in Rubles equal to the difference.

And,.... please don't use the explanation that there is a fee for money exchange that needs to be taken into account.
If the price is that significantly different there should have been a large print warning on Meranom site indicating that all those who wish to pay 30% less, please press this little button to pay in a foreign currency instead of pressing this little button to pay in the currency you're familiar with seeing every time you visit the website.

Ridiculous,... absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

mysterian said:


> Well,... I'd have been happy to pay in Rubles, marbles, pebbles,... whatever if the amount worked out to $116 instead of $149.
> That is a ridiculous way to do business and expect people to be satisfied customers. The price should be the same for anyone clicking the purchase button.
> 
> I'm certain that those who paid literally 30% more for the same watch won't mind receiving a refund in Rubles equal to the difference.
> 
> And,.... please don't use the explanation that there is a fee for money exchange that needs to be taken into account.
> If the price is that significantly different there should have been a large print warning on Meranom site indicating that all those who wish to pay 30% less, please press this little button to pay in a foreign currency instead of pressing this little button to pay in the currency you're familiar with seeing every time you visit the website.
> 
> Ridiculous,... absolutely ridiculous.


First, a cheap marketing releasing a small batch even though it was obvious that people were looking forward to it... Now this.


----------



## Arizone

The Rubles advantage is hardly news, nor is how Meranom releases the watches in batches. Please keep this in mind.



meranom said:


> Below is the written text is not advertising .
> 
> Factory set recommended retail prices in rubles.
> We sell watches in Russia at the recommended factory price and accept payment in rubles. We can not raise prices in rubles, as buyers will buy elsewhere.
> 
> At the same time, many russian online vendors sell watches only abroad and only for dollars. They do not change the price of the goods , even if the dollar against the ruble rises or falls .
> 
> If we set the official exchange rate of the dollar against the ruble on our website, do not think it's like our competitors, and we do not very profitable.
> 
> Thanks to you, earned money we put into the production of new models.


----------



## black.dial

I agree. Also, the Rubles/USD is an issue that has been discussed on other threads. I think buying it in Rubles from a foreign country is sort of an exploit... Personally I am happy with the price I payed (150 USD + Shipping). I think it is fair for a full stainless steel watch with an automatic movement that has proven to be reliable (in my case at least, as I have another Amfibia). It's not worth trying to pry the 30 USD from Meranom.


----------



## drbobguy

Yes the rubles/dollars different price is normal business practice. If you want to buy an iPhone in the US it's a very different price than in Russia, for instance.

Obviously meranom needs to put this into the website code, so that the price depends on the shipping address. Different prices for different markets.


----------



## Yarbles

No , I don't think its an exploit , it clearly gives you the opportunity to choose the currency you want to pay in. If you change the language to Russian it defaults to Rubles.


----------



## Vodalex

It is not the market matter. It is just how much PayPal charges for exchange from RUB to USD. I ordered in RUB to Germany and it is possible to do that to any country.


----------



## Yarbles

English defaults to US dollars , however I don't live in the US or get paid in US dollars , so why should I have to buy US dollars to buy a watch in Russia ?


----------



## Karsten

[email protected]!!

I had a green one in the basket, but it went "out of stock" before i could complete the order :-/

Then to plan B, and i was lucky enough to get one in blue, so i am 98% happy 

Now for the sweet long wait.


Update: 100% happy


----------



## joecool

If you choose the roubles option on the main page, every other page you visit, the prices will be in roubles,
including when you go to the checkout (so then you are purchasing in roubles through the paypal exchange rate which is better at the moment for UK Pounds to roubles than Uk Pounds to dollars) Hope this helps clear things up


----------



## 93EXCivic

I woke up at 6 and look at Meranom and the Neptune is sold out.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

As expected, meranom has said that there will be more coming. So let's not get too upset and try to remain patient. And remember to be thankful that there is still a seller out there doing there best to offer affordable Russian watches aligned with Soviet heritage!


----------



## phlebas

I've added a black and a blue face Neptune to my "notify" list. 

I'm hoping I can pounce on one before you lot when the next batch is available


----------



## Karsten

Is it only me, or is the only option for shipping the more expensive: EMS Shipping ?

Cannot see "Russian Airmail with tracking" any longer. (was much cheaper)

Is "EMS Shipping" the only possible method?

Maybe it has something to do with the value of the order?


----------



## fhp

No, I had the chance to order this morning and the Russian Post option was available.


----------



## black.dial

Same here, ordered it with Russian Post delivery. No other option was available, actually.


----------



## watchloco

No Neptunes available right now and the price still stands the same.


----------



## nisse

if I do not like the bracelet what are my options changing it?


----------



## Phong Vu

Vodalex said:


> It is not the market matter. It is just how much PayPal charges for exchange from RUB to USD. I ordered in RUB to Germany and it is possible to do that to any country.


I guess that I should open a PayPal account after this, as it seems PP is the preferable payment method in WUS. I've never felt confident to share my banking information with a third-party company though T.T

Come on, the price just dropped to $121. What's about people who bought the watch at $150, will we get a refund?


----------



## nisse

re size of bracelet:


----------



## Vodalex

Phong Vu said:


> I guess that I should open a PayPal account after this, as it seems PP is the preferable payment method in WUS. I've never felt confident to share my banking information with a third-party company though T.T
> 
> Come on, the price just dropped to $121. What's about people who bought the watch at $150, will we get a refund?


No need for PP account. Just choose currency as RUB and you can pay lower price.


----------



## Karsten

nisse said:


> if I do not like the bracelet what are my options changing it?


Are you aware, that the bracelet is with solid/massive links?

I hope for same quality as the 1967 bracelet.

If you want to modify "soft" straps just type "Neptune strap options" in the search field on top of this page, an you will see more threads on the theme.

ex. this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-type-960-neptune-strap-options-453445.html


----------



## nisse

from Meranom Facebook regarding refund: "Meranom - Russian Watches Shop Sure, you'll get refund. It was just a technical mistake of currency rate."


----------



## 93EXCivic

On Facebook, it says they are adding a preorder option. Does anyone know how to access that?


----------



## James_

I really wanted this and was sure I wouldn't change my mine. But I'm going to wait on something being released with different hands. I asked Meranom on Facebook and he said there will be Special Editions with something other than paddle hands.


----------



## wizee

I'm sad that I missed out on the first batch. :-( I have been waiting for the Neptune for many months... I guess I'll have to wait for the pre-orders to come up.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

About to get stared on my hour commute in LA traffic. I hope I get home in time before the preorder starts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me

I'm going to try my best to be patient and wait. I think Meranom will (but I don't know when) eventually list 3 additonal models with a chromed second hand.


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


> I really wanted this and was sure I wouldn't change my mine. But I'm going to wait on something being released with different hands. I asked Meranom on Facebook and he said there will be Special Editions with something other than paddle hands.


I just contacted meranom (mainly about my previous order) and ask about the new hand, and this is the answer








I don't have them on facebook, tho.... maybe the regular arrow hand? Or maybe they do have new hand set, but for entirely different/new models? For now it's nothing but speculation though...

Tlapatlaked


----------



## joecool

More in stock (Green and Blue) NOW!


----------



## sorcer

joecool said:


> More in stock (Green and Blue) NOW!


There was one green watch but somebody purchased it already. Now there is a new pre-order button though.


----------



## joecool

And Black (just been put up) All showing in stock

edit- Bummer 10 minutes ago showin available now showin Preorder WTF!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Bagged a green one. Although I don't understand the difference between "Add to Cart" on the 960SE site vs "Pre-Order" if you actually go into the 960726 site. I mean I understand the difference, but I don't understand why one can buy it now on the main site whereas one can only pre-order in the model site.


----------



## drbobguy

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Bagged a green one. Although I don't understand the difference between "Add to Cart" on the 960SE site vs "Pre-Order" if you actually go into the 960726 site. I mean I understand the difference, but I don't understand why one can buy it now on the main site whereas one can only pre-order in the model site.


I'm pretty sure the only thing available right now is pre-order. That's fine with me, I don't mind waiting a month or two provided I know one is coming.


----------



## meranom

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Bagged a green one. Although I don't understand the difference between "Add to Cart" on the 960SE site vs "Pre-Order" if you actually go into the 960726 site. I mean I understand the difference, but I don't understand why one can buy it now on the main site whereas one can only pre-order in the model site.


no time to change in 960SE category to preorder.


----------



## fhp

The 3 models are available again. 121 USD.


----------



## theScanian

Yup. They all there. Ordered a green one for myself. Vostok is becoming the dominating brand in my collection.


----------



## phlebas

I've just ordered a blue Neptune


----------



## hantms

theScanian said:


> Yup. They all there. Ordered a green one for myself. Vostok is becoming the dominating brand in my collection.


Yes, me too.. Which means a sense of realism is setting in.. Just how many Amphibias do I really need? 

(I have three Amphibians, two Komandirskies and one other Vostok watch.. Yet no fancier watches to my name at all, the only one to (just) break $100 is an Orient Blue Ray. So maybe I should stop hoarding all these Vostoks and just take a breather, find a $300-$500 budget and buy a Seiko SARB or Tissot Visodate or something. Could less be more..?)


----------



## drbobguy

Please note the pre-orders are also limited. I think it might have been 50 of each. The green is down to 19 remaining already, blue is at 33 and black at 41.


----------



## K1Kermit

I just pre-ordered a green one (goes with Kermit) and there were 11 left


----------



## phlebas

This will be my third Vostok. I was thinking of getting another one, but couldn't decide which, then the Neptune came along.....


----------



## BizzyC

Pre-ordered a green. I've got a few watches in various stages of production so no big deal. I've been waiting and watching Meranom for months and was peeved when I woke up yesterday and they were all sold out. All is well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper

I preordered green and blue!!! Only 6 green in preorder stock.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Preordered green


----------



## drbobguy

Green is sold out.


----------



## black.dial

On a different note, I have just received a partial refund from Meranom, as the watch I bought yesterday was initially listed with the price of 150 USD.


----------



## Phong Vu

black.dial said:


> On a different note, I have just received a partial refund from Meranom, as the watch I bought yesterday was initially listed with the price of 150 USD.


I haven't got the refund yet T.T, mine is still listed as "processing".

Back to the topic, it seems that green is the most demanded one . It's surprise me cause I think green is an unusual color for watches and not many people really wear green watch.


----------



## 93EXCivic

drbobguy said:


> Green is sold out.


I must have got one of the last ones.


----------



## Phong Vu

Blue is also selling fast. There were 4 solved in the last minute, now there's only 22 left.


----------



## black.dial

Phong Vu said:


> I haven't got the refund yet T.T, mine is still listed as "processing".
> 
> Back to the topic, it seems that green is the most demanded one . It's surprise me cause I think green is an unusual color for watches and not many people really wear green watch.


I also got a green one. It will be my first green dial watch. It's sort of a lottery, as there are no "real life" pictures of the watch, but I found this particular shade of green to be very good looking...in the promo pictures, at least. It also seem to match the seconds hand (there I go, being all girly and talking about 2 colors that match ))) )


----------



## watchik

Missed the green one again  Any more pre-orders coming soon Meranom?


----------



## nisse

will be interesting to see the pics here at WUS not sure about the blue looking kind of purple


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Phong Vu said:


> Back to the topic, it seems that green is the most demanded one . It's surprise me cause I think green is an unusual color for watches and not many people really wear green watch.


True that. I arrived at my decision on green because I realized that there are actually not that many green dialed watches out there that I liked. Since this one was done right, I couldn't pass it up.

BTW, only blue left for pre-order. I'm an fighting the itch.


----------



## phlebas

This will be the first watch that I actually wear with a bracelet, all the rest are on leather or Nato straps. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## taike

Can't believe I missed the preorder as well!


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Grabbed the blue after all. I also had purchased a black one when they were first released. I'm really hopeful about the bracelet quality so I don't think you guys will miss your nato straps and stuff. That's one of the reasons that I have been looking forward to the Neptune SE actually.


----------



## taike

I see preorder link for blue, but I'll be darned if I can get it to checkout.


----------



## Perdendosi

I have been trying to preorder a blue, but when I click "checkout" Meranom's site says there's insufficient quantity. :-(


----------



## taike

Maybe preorder can be increased to 300 like NVCH-30.


----------



## Phong Vu

Perdendosi said:


> I have been trying to preorder a blue, but when I click "checkout" Meranom's site says there's insufficient quantity. :-(


Even though the preorder button is still there (I think its a bug), the availability of the blue model is already "out of stock". May be that's the reason for the error.


----------



## Phong Vu

taike said:


> Maybe preorder can be increased to 300 like NVCH-30.


How many watches Meranom prepared for this release? I think they sold 200 of them already.


----------



## frantsous

Do you know why the shipping jump to $20 today? Was $12 yesterday, no?


----------



## Phong Vu

frantsous said:


> it was $12 yesterday, no?


it was $12 yesterday.


----------



## James_

domoon said:


> I just contacted meranom (mainly about my previous order) and ask about the new hand, and this is the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have them on facebook, tho.... maybe the regular arrow hand? Or maybe they do have new hand set, but for entirely different/new models? For now it's nothing but speculation though...
> 
> Tlapatlaked


I didn't mean for the Neptune. I meant for future SE models.


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


> I didn't mean for the Neptune. I meant for future SE models.


Ah, that clears it. I thought since we're in neptune thread you're referring to it, guess I'm the one who missinterpret your message 

On topic, somehow i can't pull the trigger on the neptune despite my previous excitement. I was there when the email notification rang but still no green watch appeared. I was there too when pre order started, already put the green one on the cart and my mouse cursor was hovering on the check out button. But suddenly the flame just went off. 
Part of me realized that the watch's head will be definitely too small for me, and the other reasons is somewhere in my mind I'm thinking of getting it as some sort of investation, to get it now while still hot then sell later.
Sigh... seems that I'll just skip this one and wait for another SE release that i can honestly enjoy without another "agenda". There's other that deserves to enjoy the watch more.

To those who already put their order, happy waiting and when the watch comes, enjoy it in good health. I'll definitely wait for the gorgeous pictures and stories 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## nisse

hoping for a version with a silver second hand (and back to 12 dollar shipping  )


----------



## Phong Vu

Preorder was temporarily stopped, meranom said that their factory reached its max capacity.  So I guess Neptune is a success for them.


----------



## frantsous

Answer from Meranom: as the price is no more at 149 usd, the shipping is no more at 12 usd.


----------



## Phong Vu

frantsous said:


> Answer from Meranom: as the price is no more at 149 usd, the shipping is no more at 12 usd.


Just a side question: how long does it take for a watch to reach the US from Meranom? I heard horror stories about package lost with Russian Airmail which kind of worry me a little bit :-?


----------



## frantsous

Phong Vu said:


> I heard horror stories about package lost with Russian Airmail which kind of worry me a little bit :-?


Meranom and Russian Post are reliable.

About horror stories, do you mean something like the delivery man who tossed computer monitor over the fence?


----------



## nisse

maybe it is the new bigger box shape that is making shipping cost a bit more for the Neptune compared to the other watches


----------



## fhp

I agree with my comrade Frantsous (salut, Frantsous !). Russian Post is very reliable, in my point of view. I never had any problem with it for shipping to France. I guess it will work properly to the US.


----------



## fhp

nisse said:


> maybe it is the new bigger box shape that is making shipping cost a bit more for the Neptune compared to the other watches


You're right. I am one among lucky guys who have been able to order one in the first batch and the shipping cost was usd 12 only, ie almost the same price charged for classic Amphibia. But I realized that the package of the new Neptune is quite different and bigger. That is the reason why the shipping cost is more expensive. First, the USD price was 150 although only usd 116 if paid in RUB. That's a little bit tricky. A technical exchange rate problem, according to Meranom. Then the price felt to USD 121. Perhaps the first price included the over cost of shipping due to the bigger box. And because of the difference with RUB price, people did not understand anything (I was one of them). Some other people claimed that the Neptune price was too higher compared to previous SE watches.... so,perhaps Meranom decided to keep an average price for the Neptune and increased price of shipping because of the new box. Anyway, I think that USD 141, shipping included, is a good price for such a watch. I do not know for you, comrades, but I don't see any other amazing watch like that for such a price here in France or on the Web! !!

So, thank you Meranom for the good job and we really can excuse it for the small problems of prices. And communication through the FB account is still clear.

Long life to Vostok and Meranom. Hope all of us will get their beloved Neptune and .... enjoy your watches !


----------



## Yarbles

Seems like it was better when we could pay in Rubles and shipping was cheaper or even free ..


----------



## nisse

my favourite is the classic old style watch box taking up much less space when storing compared to the new Neptune box


----------



## black.dial

To the ones that have ordered a Neptun from the first batch, on Monday: have you received any news on the shipping? Has Meranom started shipping?

Thank you!


----------



## Karsten

black.dial said:


> To the ones that have ordered a Neptun from the first batch, on Monday: have you received any news on the shipping? Has Meranom started shipping?
> 
> Thank you!


08:17 this morning i received email from Meranom with tracking number 

It is gone to be a long wait for the parcel to arrive, and this time i cannot kill time with finding a alternative
rubber or leather strap.


----------



## sorcer

I got my shipping notification as well.


----------



## black.dial

Ah, great, it means that they have started . I won't be thinking of a replacement strap either, but the clasp might be replaceable... I am not particularly fond of that type of clasp because it cannot be fine adjusted. The only way to do it is to remove bracelet links... But before deciding on that, I would have to see the watch in the metal


----------



## phlebas

My order is 'processing'. Patience required now, I guess.


----------



## Phong Vu

Mine is still "processing" T.T


----------



## Don Logan

Also still processing.


----------



## fhp

Also still.... processing !!


----------



## 103ssv

Mine is shipped :-!


----------



## Phong Vu

For people who have their watch shipped, did you pay by Paypal or credit card? I wonder if the payment method affects processing time as Meranom said the preferred method is by Paypal (I payed by credit card via 2Checkout.com)


----------



## domoon

Phong Vu said:


> For people who have their watch shipped, did you pay by Paypal or credit card? I wonder if the payment method affects processing time as Meranom said the preferred method is by Paypal (I payed by credit card via 2Checkout.com)


Maybe it's people who got the first 30 Pieces 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Phong Vu

domoon said:


> Maybe it's people who got the first 30 Pieces
> 
> Tlapatlaked


Yes, I know, I got one of those first pieces too :-"


----------



## black.dial

I also got one of the first pieces, but no sign of shipping or "processing"...


----------



## Phong Vu

wow, my neptune was shipped this morning >.


----------



## taike

Just got notice of 2 blacks available. Took 1, so 1 left.

Wanted green, but couldn't wait.


----------



## watchik

So, we still do not know when the next batch will be available? (I already have a blue Neptune on pre-order, but I really wanted green - I know, first world problem).


----------



## Arizone

watchik said:


> So, we still do not know when the next batch will be available? (I already have a blue Neptune on pre-order, but I really wanted green - I know, first world problem).


If you didn't get a pre-order it could be awhile because I assume all the new batches for a while will already be spoken for.


----------



## drbobguy

User trios on watch.ru has posted the first photos:


----------



## MacRipper

I can´t wait for mine!!!


----------



## Phong Vu

Awesome, the green dial looks amazing . 4 weeks more to get mine


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

The gap between the lug and bracelet seemed pretty significant to me. I'm really curious to see how vulnerable the bracelet attachment would be.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

drbobguy said:


> User trios on watch.ru has posted the first photos:


Lol. The guy did his unboxing in his car because it's either inappropriate to do it in the office or he didn't want to get scolded by his wife. Yeah, I pulled the same move half a dozen times.


----------



## javier_hp

Black Neptunes on stock! I was able to grab one! 9 left jajajaja


----------



## kakefe

i got one..uraaa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

I have one sitting in a basket, but it seems Meranoms paypal is broken, so I can't checkout. Guess I'll have to try again later.


----------



## Phong Vu

only 6 black left , get it quickly people


----------



## Perdendosi

4 black ones left...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Surprised these have lasted this long


----------



## mp34me

Now 3 left


----------



## domoon

taike said:


> Surprised these have lasted this long


It's been like that ever since the start, most people here waited for the green, then blue before black.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## 93EXCivic

drbobguy said:


> User trios on watch.ru has posted the first photos:
> 
> View attachment 1650718
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650720
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650721
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650722


That looks incredible! I can not wait to get mine!


----------



## drbobguy

Got my green Neptune today. Will post a pic tomorrow (already dark here). It does look really good. I like the bracelet a lot, but there is the problem of no fine adjustment on this clasp. I'm in between link sizes apparently, take two out and it's too tight, take one out and it's a little loose. Also the bracelet isn't super long. I have a 7" wrist and only took one link out. I wouldn't think it would fit 8", although 7.5" is probably okay.


----------



## drbobguy

Okay I lied.


----------



## DolleDolf

> there is the problem of no fine adjustment on this clasp. I'm in between link sizes apparently


I have that with my Strela 3133 reissue. Lovely strap but either just a bit too wide or a bit too tight. The claps are good looking that way, but a fine-adjustment strap really is better.


----------



## DolleDolf

Very nice. Strap a bit loose as you say, but looks OK. I really dig the green dial and bezel. A colleague at work was wearing a green dial Rolex submariner the other day. I should get one of these just to make him jealous-if I can catch one that is, it is after all not a mass produced dime a dozen Rolex.


----------



## watchik

Nice, I think this will be the first Vostok bracelet I will keep.


----------



## Alock

I thought hard about the Black Neptune when there were like 10 left yesterday. I just couldn't do it. The Blue or Green would have been in my cart within seconds. Nice watch, but black didn't get it done for me. Can I ask as I'm new to Vostok, if we'll ever see a re-issue?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

drbobguy said:


> Okay I lied.


So very well done! beautiful!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Phong Vu

My Neptune just left Russia (it stated "Customs Clearance Completed" and then "Export of International Mail"). So now what? Can I still track my package on Russian Post website or I have to wait until USPS getting my package (and how do I know the USPS tracking number)?


----------



## meranom

Phong Vu said:


> My Neptune just left Russia (it stated "Customs Clearance Completed" and then "Export of International Mail"). So now what? Can I still track my package on Russian Post website or I have to wait until USPS getting my package (and how do I know the USPS tracking number)?


wait for tracking on usps now


----------



## GoJoshGo

Items seem to have been on the verrrrry slow boat from Russia to the US lately - I've been waiting 3+weeks between an item departing Russia and showing up on USPS's radar. Not Meranom's fault at all, of course, but shipping has certainly slowed of late...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987

That may be to do with the current situation in Ukraine and the economic sanctions i suspect. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

andrewlogan1987 said:


> That may be to do with the current situation in Ukraine and the economic sanctions i suspect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


NO PROBLEMS when shipping to Denmark 

Russian Post tracking on 2 Neptunes:

Acceptance24.09.2014 16:28	422980	CHistopol'	Single	0,660	-	-	104000	Дания
Processing	25.09.2014 09:33	422999	CHistopol' MRP	Left the sorting center	-	-	- 
Processing	27.09.2014 07:12	420965	Kazan' MSC UOSP	Left the sorting center	-	-	- 
Processing	30.09.2014 03:27	104002	Moskva PCI-2	Arrived at international office of exchange	-	-	- Handed to customs	
30.09.2014 18:47	104002	Moskva PCI-2 0,660	-	- 
Customs clearance completed	
30.09.2014 18:50	104002	Moskva PCI-2	Released by customs	0,660	-	- 
Processing	
01.10.2014 22:11	104006	Moskva PCI-6	Left the sorting center	-	-	- 
Export of international mail	
01.10.2014 22:12	104006	Moskva PCI-6 0,660	-	- Дания
Import of international mail	
03.10.2014 09:23 Denmark DKCPHA -	-	- Дания
Handed to customs	
03.10.2014 09:24 Denmark DKCPHA -	-	- Дания

Now for the frustrating part, customs in Denmark ;-)


----------



## andrewlogan1987

Hopefully its just slow shipping from the rus to us side then

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex

Just use TrackItOnline to track your parcels all the way from the sender to you. It contains a lot of companies and you will get Email updates once the status of your parcel has changed.


----------



## nisse

Not 100 % sold yet need more pics to showcase lugs/bracelet and fit on arm


----------



## black.dial

Mine left Russia on the 3rd of Oct and arrived in Romania on the 6th. It's now being "processed" by the Post Office. I think the total shipping time (from the moment it was dropped by Meranom) to when it reaches my house will be two weeks. Not bad... As a sidenote I have had packages delivered from Hong-Kong that arrived in two weeks


----------



## Recoil

Blue has landed :-!















2 weeks dead for shipping.

The bracelet just about fits my wrist, could do with an extra link to allow for a looser fit as there is no micro adjustment on the clasp.

The 39mm lug to lug size is at the bottom of the size range that I'm am comfortable wearing.

The blue is a nice dark blue that looks black indoors but shines in daylight.

May have to transplant to the 090 / 100 case if that's not sacrilege :think:


----------



## black.dial

Wow, looks gorgeous! I am slowly starting to regret that I have bought a green one. Black or blue would have been better, I think...


----------



## drbobguy

black.dial said:


> Wow, looks gorgeous! I am slowly starting to regret that I have bought a green one. Black or blue would have been better, I think...


The green looks nice in person, don't worry. But I agree, I think I want a blue too!


----------



## watchik

drbobguy said:


> The green looks nice in person, don't worry. But I agree, I think I want a blue too!


I wanted a green, bur was able to only order a blue Netptune. I do not regret it now after seeing the "real life" pictures.


----------



## phlebas

Still waiting patiently for my blue Neptune to go from Processing to Shipping.....

Those pictures are very good, can't wait.


----------



## lucky watch

Well with all the Neptune fever going around I had to do something. This arrived today. No it's not an SE but an older model. Anyone know where I can source some Neptune straps and the screw in T bars?


----------



## 103ssv

Mine is here :-!


----------



## Phong Vu

Recoil's live image of the blue watch looks much better than Meranom's. The one on Meranom has a dark blue/purple tone while this one is much brighter.

Anyway, congrats to all who got their watch so far :-D. Mine is still somewhere in the Atlantic


----------



## f3rdin

I have recieved mine! I am very happy of the green one, it is so beautiful ! 
But I am so frustrated, the bracelet is either too long or too short when I remove one or two links...

If someone has a solution or has a tuto "how to make your own neptune bracelet", I'll be glad !
Thanks


----------



## dutchassasin

The new Neptunes are looking good . Dont regret it (yet) that i didnt order one in favour of the 300m re-issue.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Black & Blue dial models in stock again - currently 7 of each.


----------



## Alock

I received an e-mail from Meranom @ 1:41PM EST that the Blue dial was back in stock. I signed-in @ 1:52 & tried to order & they were already gone! What did they have 6 units to sell? Damn...I'm not happy! Guess I'll have to wait a little more.


----------



## nisse

I wonder if the blue will be produced in a silver second hand version?


----------



## 93EXCivic

dutchassasin said:


> The new Neptunes are looking good . Dont regret it (yet) that i didnt order one in favour of the 300m re-issue.


The obvious answer is to order both!


----------



## Dondo

So I managed to order the Blue dial Neptune during an Usbekistan dinner in Moscow Novy Arbat street, my guests have seen my hectical Action with my phone and my credit Card after I read the E-Mail from Meranom.

But I have shown them a picture of the watch after placing the payment and they have agreed, that sometimes it is really necessary to have a break from eating!

I,had luck and a fast Wlan in the restaurant,

I wish you a good night from the capital of Russia,

PS
I will post you later my last invest, which I have placed in the Aviatortime Shop in the New Arbat street, but real Russian watches with mechanical work made in Russia are getting rare! Hopefully Meranom will provide us such funny moments, to hurry up with our orders


----------



## taike

Alock said:


> I received an e-mail from Meranom @ 1:41PM EST that the Blue dial was back in stock. I signed-in @ 1:52 & tried to order & they were already gone! What did they have 6 units to sell? Damn...I'm not happy! Guess I'll have to wait a little more.


They had 7. I hesitated and saw them all slip away before my very eyes.


----------



## taike

Dondo said:


> So I managed to order the Blue dial Neptune during an Usbekistan dinner in Moscow Novy Arbat street, my guests have seen my hectical Action with my phone and my credit Card after I read the E-Mail from Meranom.
> 
> But I have shown them a picture of the watch after placing the payment and they have agreed, that sometimes it is really necessary to have a break from eating!
> 
> I,had luck and a fast Wlan in the restaurant,
> 
> I wish you a good night from the capital of Russia,
> 
> PS
> I will post you later my last invest, which I have placed in the Aviatortime Shop in the New Arbat street, but real Russian watches with mechanical work made in Russia are getting rare! Hopefully Meranom will provide us such funny moments, to hurry up with our orders


Great story!


----------



## Alock

taike said:


> They had 7. I hesitated and saw them all slip away before my very eyes.


 Bummer....To be honest, I know Vostok doesn't a candle to Bulova's Accutron's line-up. I'm going to save a bucks within October & score this timepiece here: Bulova Mens Accutron Snorkel II Watch - SS Cushion Case & Bracelet - Black Dial 96B208 I'll ditch that strap & get something better. There is no comparison between the two. The Neptune is a conversation piece & it does that well.


----------



## dutchassasin

93EXCivic said:


> The obvious answer is to order both!


Sadly my wallet says no :-(


----------



## Kisifer

There is a black one available right now!!!


----------



## Dave2006

Kisifer said:


> There is a black one available right now!!!


I bought it!!! Well pleased


----------



## Phong Vu

Can't access the Meranom website right now. Is it the same with you guys?


----------



## Dave2006

Phong Vu said:


> Can't access the Meranom website right now. Is it the same with you guys?
> View attachment 1663650


All OK here, no problems


----------



## joecool

Phong Vu said:


> Can't access the Meranom website right now. Is it the same with you guys?
> View attachment 1663650


I have no problems either (mabe your partner has put a ban on your internet connection from purchasing anymore watches


----------



## watchik

Just a quick update: I "pre-ordered" my blue Neptune and I got a notification today that it already shipped.


----------



## Stedk

Same as watchik. Blue one, pre ordered on th 23rd, it was posted yesterday. Tracking number shows it has already *moved* into the russian post system. As soon as it reaches Italy I will post pics. Ciao


----------



## slls

I have to admit that Meranom knows how to use e-marketing... First just a few watches, followed by just a few more, etc. 
I also do like the dial, but is it worth the hype? IMHO the case is not my taste because you can't use a normal leather strap. Well again, that's my opinion...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

slls said:


> I have to admit that Meranom knows how to use e-marketing... First just a few watches, followed by just a few more, etc.
> I also do like the dial, but is it worth the hype? IMHO the case is not my taste because you can't use a normal leather strap. Well again, that's my opinion...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use a normal leather strap you just need to cut it and mount it on t-bars. Another user at watch.ru posted some lovely photos of the blue version.


----------



## watchik

Arizone said:


> You can use a normal leather strap you just need to cut it and mount it on t-bars. Another user at watch.ru posted some lovely photos of the blue version.


Really glad I ordered the blue Neptune - very nice! Thanks for the picture.


----------



## phlebas

My blue Neptune is shipped!


----------



## black.dial

Just got it. Really impressed. I got the green one and it is good looking. Legible dial, nice long seconds hand. Hassle free time setting as it has no date. The bracelet is good and it fits my wrist just fine, maybe tighter than my other ones. The bracelet has push pins, not screws. I might get an 18mm replacement clasp from Tungchoy for better adjustment. The fact that it does not have a ratcheting bezel is not an issue as this is essentially a "new vintage watch". Looks really different from other Swiss or Japanese offerings(I have a Japanese watch and I like Swiss watches, so I am not picking on them). The cardboard box looks good and the faux leather "pillow" is nice. This watch is most definitely worth the 140 $!!! It is smaller than an Amfibia Ministry, but I like that. I am one pleased customer. It arrived in 2 weeks minus one day and I'm fine with that.
Horrible quality pics:


----------



## drbobguy

I love my green one too. Wore it all week (which is saying something). Great call on ordering a clasp! For some reason I didn't even think of that. I'm in between link sizes, so it's a little annoying. I also ordered a blue one when they were available a few days ago. Now gonna have to figure out which one to keep or maybe both.


----------



## black.dial

I haven't ordered the clasp yet, but I'm thinking of buying this:
18mm Stainless Steel Push Button Diver Clasp for Watch Band, 4 adjust holes and 25 Jewles Rotomatic Watch, Automatic , Manual wind Vintage , slim quartz watch Tungchoy:
The bracelet has spaces at the ends for the current clasp that makes it actually be 16mm, but only for a small portion of the link, then they go back to 18mm:








I'm thinking that an 18mm clasp would cover that anyway, although maybe the spring bar might not have enough support, as it would not sit flush with the hole in the clasp (not sure if I explained it right...)

Anyway, here it is next to two other Russian watches:


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mine is currently in customs in the US so hopefully not to much longer.


----------



## drbobguy

I wonder if one of these bracelet extenders would work to fix the micro-adjustment issue:









See this thread for more info:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watch-bracelet-band-clasp-extender-my-scuba-dude-751521.html

After thinking about it, I don't think this will work because of how the Neptune clasp narrows to 16mm (inside measurement).

I do think a normal 18mm clasp will work fine.


----------



## black.dial

Maybe, but I don't like the look of it. I decided to buy the 18mm clasp from Tungchoy, as the bracelet is actually a bit too tight(wrist thickness fluctuates, etc..) Will let you know how it fits after I get it.


----------



## Phong Vu

My neptune has arrived at my local post office. It is supposed to be delivered today so I will post pics right after I get it


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mine says out for delivery. Very excited.


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

My pre-ordered blue Neptune has arrived at my local post either. Can't wait to step out from work to pick it up!


----------



## Phong Vu

My green Neptune has arrived , here some pics:
1. The whole package 









2. Vostok box: it looks nice but isn't at the same quality as my Orient Ray's box though.








3. The watch with a thin layer of plastic sticked on top of the dial (for protection).








4. After peeling off the plastic layer, looks much better now 









5. The clasp









6. Right out of the box, the bracelet is too long for my 6-inch wrist. This is the pic taken before sizing the bracelet








7. After removing 3 links, it fits perfectly


----------



## Arizone

Tracking hasn't updated, but it is very much delivered.


----------



## dusann

Great watch! What can you say about lume? Is it good?


----------



## taike

Congrats to all who are getting their new Neptunes today. Wear them in good health.

Mine has almost made its way out of Russia...


----------



## Phong Vu

The Neptune's bezel is not that good though, it is very hard to rotate (and not "clicked").


----------



## taike

Phong Vu said:


> The Neptune's bezel is not that good though, it is very hard to rotate (and not "clicked").


Yes, friction bezel is common to Amphibias. You can adjust tightness by removing bezel and tweaking the retaining wire.


----------



## fhp

Here are some pictures of these two beautiful Neptune. Eben if I like the 2 dials, I prefer the green model. The blue one is a little bit darker than I thought.

This has already been said (and confirmed by Meranom), the handles are brighter on this model. The bezel is bi-directional, not clicked. Green (blue), it is the same as on the model xxx333.
The bracelet, marked Vostok on the loop is really well made. You can easily remove a link. But this bracelet seems shorter than that on regular Amphibia watches. The dial is finely designed and the Neptune's trident, in relief, is also very well done. Ditto for the backcase engraving.

Really, a great success, this new Neptune 2014!

And now, some pictures ...


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mine is in. I love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nisse

[QUOTE Meranom]All the classical Vostok watches are 100% (expect the bracelets and strap buckles, I suppose) made in Chistopol.
SE dials, hands, bezels, straps come from China.
Please see the video (sorry in Russian only) on https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom[/QUOTE Meranom]

Had no idea that my SE is part Chinese still a great watch


----------



## sq100

Blue pre-order in stock!

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## mysterian

Blue no more!,... only black pre-order left.
It would appear that demand far exceeds supply!



sq100 said:


> Blue pre-order in stock!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Phong Vu

Does anyone know the meaning of the text on Neptune's dial (the one above "200 M" text)?


----------



## Kukaruz

Phong Vu said:


> Does anyone know the meaning of the text on Neptune's dial (the one above "200 M" text)?


Autopodzavod - automatic winding
Learn a little cyrilic, it's fun!
And have fun with your neptuns, they look great


----------



## hked

Blue pre-order is back in stock!


----------



## Yarbles

I got my blue Neptune earlier this week.... The blue version is super nice IMO and for me it was all about the blue.....The day It arrived I had been on a cliff head looking out to the pacific it was very windy as the tide came in and the waves had white caps .....this is what I think of when I see the lines across the face.

The red second hand seems to be the perfect and opposite tone to the blue face ,it pops out visually ...
Functionally the Neptune seems to keep excellent time and the band fit perfectly ...and I didn't have to worry about adjustments and is great so far.
Love this watch : )


----------



## nisse

No pics and it did not happen...


----------



## mercury10

HI guys ,
Have a green dialled neptune on pre order.When i log onto my meranom account it lists the order as processing.Been so for about 1 month.Is this long a wait normal.
I think i ordered on the second day.Really looking forward to it.Will be the first vostok i dont change anything on.


----------



## meranom

mercury10 said:


> HI guys ,
> Have a green dialled neptune on pre order.When i log onto my meranom account it lists the order as processing.Been so for about 1 month.Is this long a wait normal.
> I think i ordered on the second day.Really looking forward to it.Will be the first vostok i dont change anything on.


Send PM me with your order number


----------



## K1Kermit

mercury10 said:


> HI guys ,
> Have a green dialled neptune on pre order.When i log onto my meranom account it lists the order as processing.Been so for about 1 month.Is this long a wait normal.
> I think i ordered on the second day.Really looking forward to it.Will be the first vostok i dont change anything on.


I'm in the same pre-order batch waiting for a green.

It would be good to hear how close they are to being sent ;-)


----------



## akatim

I just pre-ordered a Black dial Neptune. I've been admiring Vostoks for awhile but this will be my first Russian watch. The website says 10-30 days, of course I hope it's on the quicker end.


----------



## frantsous

My blue Neptune is on the way to Canada!

I am still hoping Meranom would accept to sell some bracelets on spare ....


----------



## mysterian

frantsous said:


> My blue Neptune is on the way to Canada!
> ....


I'm hoping my two black Neptunes are on the same boat!


----------



## Erks

Any releases in the near future, or any new info?
I think this has turned from a want to a need after seeing all the pics haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frantsous

Received today:










The dial is awesome, the bezel is very nice (like the black bezel 333) and the backcase is well done. weak: the crown is the common cheap one.

The bracelet is nice and much better look that the old neptune one. But I don't know if it is just mine but the bracelet is opening himself very easily ... this is really annoying


----------



## mysterian

Looks great Frantsous!

Apparently I will be waiting a good long time for my Neptunes... I purchased them early in the second round of releases, but it seems they are still awaiting production 
Hopefully in time for Christmas ????
Anyway,... it looks worth the wait.

Cheers


----------



## Alock

I have kind of given-up on getting a Blue dial Vostok Neptune. Received an e-mail a couple of weeks back that the Blue was back in stock, then 4 minutes later they were gone. Geez...Just how many do they make? I could have purchased the Black faceplate, but had no interest in it. Maybe I'll get lucky. Kind of pisses me that so few are available.


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

So far I can't get enough of my Neptune and have been wearing it ever since I received it. I wish we had a leather strap option either. I would love to see it get on with different straps.


----------



## Dave2006

eaglesOfTheTown said:


> So far I can't get enough of my Neptune and have been wearing it ever since I received it. I wish we had a leather strap option either. I would love to see it get on with different straps.


Same here its a great watch, sold my 420 as its never going to get worn now


----------



## Karsten

I was lucky (read fast) enough, to get a blue Neptune for my comrade and a green one for myself from the first batch.
Both the blue and the green is VERY beautyfull, especially in outdoors daylight.
I ordered the green, because it was so different, and i like British classic cars in BRG.
The blue is the more classic looking one, and it is impossible to say, which one is the best looking. 
Want a blue one too ;-)
I have been wearing the Neptune since it arrived the13. oktober, and it has only gained a few seconds/24 hours.
The new 'solid links' bracelet is very nice, and i only needed to remove one link for a perfect fit. 
'No date' makes it a easy quick choise in the morning when deciding for the watch to wear that day.

The leaves has turned brown, but the Neptune is green.







[


----------



## f3rdin

Here is mine, as beautiful as all the other one!







I am very glad of it but there are one or two problems that just interfere with my joy. First: the bracelet that is either too long or too short... If someone has a solution or a DIY tuto to make a nice bracelet for this case, I would be very glad ! 
My second worry comes from the point of lume on the bezel that just disappered... Now there's just a little hole and I assure you that the whole watch is changed. This makes me very unhappy !


----------



## Erks

its great to see all these pics,
I think i'm going crazy though, i'm checking into the meranom site constantly waiting for them to come back in stock haha


----------



## Alock

Yeah....You guys are a bunch of "show-offs" Just kidding....I just want a Blue dial Neptune in my watch stable. Glad all of you are happy!


----------



## MacRipper

Newly received.


----------



## watchik

Got my blue Neptune yesterday:

Instagram

The blue color is pretty dark and looks almost black. I like it like that. The bracelet is ok - much better then the "regular" Vostok bracelet.


----------



## Erks

Hey guys 
I have noticed a few people are searching for bracelet options, I don't have a neptune YET so I can't confirm but this might be an option that people might consider










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

Blue and green are both great looking. A colleague has a dime-a-dozen green rolex diver, I want to make him jealous with a super-rare Vostok Neptune ..... ;-p


----------



## phlebas

My blue Neptune has arrived! It's very nice.


----------



## MacRipper

One blue for sale: New Vostok Neptune SE 960728 Blue | eBay


----------



## Delta32

Do you know if it was a one-off production (well, two), or if there are more coming up? I'm in love with the green one.  a dark red would be cool as well.


----------



## Erks

@Delta32 according to meranom there are more coming


----------



## GoJoshGo

It's starting to look like my black Neptune may have gotten lost in the mail. Ordered 9/26, shipped 9/30, cleared export in Russia on 10/8... I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but an SE that I ordered a few weeks prior to the Neptune was lost in the mail, so I'm feeling a bit cursed... :-(


----------



## Girolamo

Nice!!


----------



## pj228

Anyone got an idea when the next Neptunes will be made? The green ones look great.


----------



## meranom

In this December. We believe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pj228

meranom said:


> In this December. We believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will be waiting!


----------



## nitchai

It is finally here! Ty, meranom!!


----------



## sq100

In the meantime while waiting for a green one to come available, I believe this former blue owner had quite a good day


----------



## Watchuseek User Name

Anyone put mesh on their SE Neptune yet? I'm thinking about it for my blue.


----------



## Karsten

Watchuseek User Name said:


> Anyone put mesh on their SE Neptune yet? I'm thinking about it for my blue.


The Neptune has "inverted" lugs, and i have never seen a sharkmesh or milanaise that would fit.
Notching a thick solid leather strap (ex. Panarei style) may be an option.



















The included bracelet is btw good quality


----------



## Seahawk

Hello to everybody. I was wondering how long usally takes for postage to UK? I had an order (black ones) previously delivered in about 2 weeks and now according to the tracking system the watch has "left" Russia on 9th and still no sign from it in UK... contacted meranom and adviced to wait a little bit more but this is very strange usually it is appearing in 2-3 days ... Any idea guys? One more think... i have never used vostok before but is +50 sec per a day normal for them? Cheers


----------



## Stedk

The italian mail system received my watch on the 25th of october and I had to wait a full month for delivery because the value on the parcel stated by meranom was 10 usd and the very efficient ;-) custom official had me fill several forms to clear the import (i ended up paying 30 additional euros). I got my blue one two days ago and I am very happy. So, Seahawk, be patient and you'll get it!


----------



## Seahawk

Stedk your mail system is famous with that  but royal mail is something different... anyone has experience with meranom when he does not receive a watch?
Regards


----------



## wizee

Seahawk said:


> Stedk your mail system is famous with that  but royal mail is something different... anyone has experience with meranom when he does not receive a watch?
> Regards


From my experience, I'd say be patient with the post. I had ordered an 090 SE a few months ago, and it took 8 weeks for it to arrive in Canada. It was "exported" from Russia several times, then it just disappeared for a month. Eventually, it popped up in Canada Post and arrived at my place. Similar things have happened to me in the past with the Russian Post. In all cases, the watches eventually arrived.

As for typical accuracy, they usually run within 20 seconds/day, with ~30 sec/day positional variation between the fastest and slowest positions. With careful regulation, you can get often them to within 10 sec/day or better.

The aforementioned 090 SE ran +20 sec/day out of the box, and I was able to regulate it to a very consistent +5.7 sec/day. It also had remarkably low positional variation (7 sec/day) between the fastest and slowest positions (not that this is typical). With daily wear, that 090 SE never gained less than 5 seconds/day and never more than 7 second/day.

If a new Vostok watch gains +50 seconds/day, it should be regulated.


----------



## Perdendosi

Seahawk said:


> Hello to everybody. I was wondering how long usally takes for postage to UK? I had an order (black ones) previously delivered in about 2 weeks and now according to the tracking system the watch has "left" Russia on 9th and still no sign from it in UK... contacted meranom and adviced to wait a little bit more but this is very strange usually it is appearing in 2-3 days ... Any idea guys? One more think... i have never used vostok before but is +50 sec per a day normal for them? Cheers





Seahawk said:


> Stedk your mail system is famous with that  but royal mail is something different... anyone has experience with meranom when he does not receive a watch?
> Regards


I had a very good experience. Mine got caught in a customs loop-- it went in and out twice--and then nothing for a couple of weeks. I e-mailed Meranom at about the 6 week point, and they said that if it didn't come in a week, to e-mail back and they'd send another one. Well, lo and behold, it showed up. But I believe Meranom when they said they would have mailed another. Good service.


----------



## GoJoshGo

I _finally_ got my Neptune yesterday! I ordered on 9/28, so it was over 2 months in coming. This was entirely Russian Post & USPS, not Meranom, though. Super stoked, although if there was a half-link I'd certainly use it... Time will tell if the sizing is a deal breaker. for me...


----------



## BizzyC

Anyone else who ordered a Neptune during the initial batch still waiting for delivery? I ordered on 9/23 and based on the tracking number it shipped mid October and supposedly left Russia mid November. I've sent Meranom a couple of emails but they haven't responded.

I'm not concerned because I know it will either eventually show up or Meranom will make it right but just curious if anyone else is still waiting.


----------



## Ham2

BizzyC said:


> Anyone else who ordered a Neptune during the initial batch still waiting for delivery? I ordered on 9/23 and based on the tracking number it shipped mid October and supposedly left Russia mid November. I've sent Meranom a couple of emails but they haven't responded. I'm not concerned because I know it will either eventually show up or Meranom will make it right but just curious if anyone else is still waiting.


I am also waiting for one that is still sitting in Moscow and has been since October.


----------



## meranom

BizzyC said:


> I've sent Meranom a couple of emails but they haven't responded.


Please send PM.
Often emails blocked with hotmail etc. as spam


----------



## Alock

There's is no rhyme of reason with the Russian mailing system. I checked last night on my Vostok coming in from Meranom. It still shows that it's in Russia, yet it was delivered today. I find that it usually takes anywhere from 3-5 weeks for delivery. BTW...I picked up two Vostok T-Shirts as well. Nice but a tad expensive @ $28.46 each.


----------



## domoon

Well, I'm in indonesia and 4 weeks is expected for packages from Europe. Just check it once a week so there's a worthy update on the tracking log 

Tlapatakled


----------



## Seahawk

It is already 3 months and still nothing for me . I know it is not meranom fault but it is very frustrating. One thing is sure - that it will never arrive. And still waiting for a second to be dipatched not happy bunny at all.


----------



## BizzyC

Look who showed up after a 3 month journey.



















I'm very happy with the fit and finish of this piece. Nice job Meranom!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitchai

Blue Neptune is back in stock!


----------



## Alock

nitchai said:


> Blue Neptune is back in stock!


Green was in stock yesterday for about 12 hours, then it was gone. Happy to report I finally got my order in! Hurry on the Blue, there are only 6 left as I write this.


----------



## BizzyC

So I needed another 18mm mesh bracelet and in order to meet the shipping minimum I ordered a blue Neptune.  

Looks like I'm in for another 3 month wait!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nisse

Both green and blue seem to be in stock.


----------



## Erks

Order for the green has been made... Now let the wait begin lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alock

The Green Neptune will be my 7th Vostok in less then a year. After missing out on the 1st Neptune batch, I'm just noticing now that it has a funky lug set-up. Does anyone know if you can find a leather strap for the Neptune? 

I live on the seacoast up here in New England & I'm a hardcore boater. I have countless divers watches, so the Neptune will be for "show" Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## taike

Alock said:


> ...I'm just noticing now that it has a funky lug set-up. Does anyone know if you can find a leather strap for the Neptune?
> ...


The single lug is really intended for use with the original bracelet, which is why the bracelet was upgraded for this SE.

Some have taken regular straps, notched the middle, and used T-bars to attach.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Are there any coupon codes that are currently working?


----------



## Perdendosi

KarmaToBurn said:


> Are there any coupon codes that are currently working?


WUS2013 still works. I think it's only ~ 2% off, but that's still something!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

FYI... I saw this strap and thought hey! that's perfect for a green Neptune... of course you'll have to work on it to make it fit









using Tapatalk!


----------



## Alock

Just noticed that the Blue & Green dials are now in-stock again. This is INSANE! I guess the ruble is in the drink & they want Euro/American dollars in house. Still waiting for my beloved Green Neptune! I'm glad other people will get to enjoy this time-piece!

Amphibian SE 960SE Meranom.com


----------



## meranom

Testing all the watches before sending


----------



## jose-CostaRica

meranom said:


> Testing all the watches before sending


uuuh! I love Factory videos!! but this one seems to be private Meranom


----------



## meranom

jose-CostaRica said:


> uuuh! I love Factory videos!! but this one seems to be private Meranom


sorry, corrected


----------



## Seahawk

meranom said:


> Testing all the watches before sending


I do not know what are you testing but my watch just arrived (ordered october) the minute is over the second and the watch is not working. Perfectly paked so i do not see how this could happened during the shipping. Very bad experience with meranom. One thing is for sure will never use you again!


----------



## marathonna

Seahawk said:


> I do not know what are you testing but my watch just arrived (ordered october) the minute is over the second and the watch is not working. Perfectly paked so i do not see how this could happened during the shipping. Very bad experience with meranom. One thing is for sure will never use you again!
> View attachment 2753898


Wow....Bad advertising..!


----------



## Seahawk

It is not bad advertising. I think i should be fair and post it! But honestly they were ok like a seller sended a second one once the first one never arrived but unfortunatelly not a working one.


----------



## valetchrome

Any idea when the black Neptune will be on stock again? Looking to get one, but meranom only has the blue one left in stock.


----------



## Seahawk

After opening it and fixing the second and the minute the watch is working perfect! Thanks meranom! 
valetchrome do not worry they will have them in stock once people start to look for them . I can say that this is very good marketing from meranom.


----------



## pj228

My green one arrived yesterday, but the strap is either too loose or too tight when I adjust the links. I will see about modifying two straps I have to fit the special lugs. Failing that I may even recase it in a 100 case.


----------



## Aeterno

Have just ordered a Neptune in blue from Meranom to be shipped to the UK.

Hoping the delivery will be < 3 months...

:s


----------



## Hartig

Me too!

Green would be my first pick but I could not wait any longer so a blue one is on it's way!
When I think of it, perhaps blue matches my clothes better, more subdued and discreet... :think:

I wanted something slightly more elegant than my other casual watches. Also this will be the only watch I actually use with a steel bracelet.

Can you wear it as a dress watch of sorts? Or does it look out of place?
It looks fantastic on pictures, but how classy it is in person remains to be seen I guess...


----------



## elsoldemayo

Aeterno said:


> Have just ordered a Neptune in blue from Meranom to be shipped to the UK.
> 
> Hoping the delivery will be < 3 months...
> 
> :s


I ordered the Green on the 15th and it was delivered to Ireland yesterday so you'll be very unlucky to wait 3 months


----------



## Alock

I ordered my Green Dial Neptune on January 1st. I just received it today. Four weeks from the date of purchase. Now it's time to ditch the metal bracelet & have a leather strap made! I'm working on it now. It's the BEST Russian watch I own & I'm in for 7 Vostok's in the last 12 months. I'm happy!


----------



## Erks

Alock said:


> I ordered my Green Dial Neptune on January 1st. I just received it today. Four weeks from the date of purchase. Now it's time to ditch the metal bracelet & have a leather strap made! I'm working on it now. It's the BEST Russian watch I own & I'm in for 7 Vostok's in the last 12 months. I'm happy!


I think we need pics of the Neptune on leather... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alock

I'm waiting for this 22mm T-Bar to come back into stock. I'm having a leather strap made by Greg Stevens.

Large Tube Friction Pin T Bar Pins Clasps Straps Bracelets Rivet Ends 22mm 36mm | eBay

Crazy Horse 2 - G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N


----------



## blackdot

Just ordered the blue Neptune.

Hope it won't look like a wall clock on my 6" wrist.


----------



## DolleDolf

blackdot said:


> Just ordered the blue Neptune.
> 
> Hope it won't look like a wall clock on my 6" wrist.


It won't my GF wears Vostoks all the time.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

Here is mine, I am thinking of getting a green one as well.


----------



## BizzyC

Just received the blue Neptune I ordered for a friend. It took 2 weeks from order date to my post office in Atlanta, GA. Impressive!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shapi22

I just got home to this very pleasant surprise. I have a feeling that it won't be coming off of my wrist for a while.


----------



## Delta32

Just received it, quite surprised by the size, quite smaller than I imagined. Not sure how I feel about it, but I'll reserve judgment till I get the bracelet resized.


----------



## bricem13

PM if you're looking for a black one.

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Erks

My wait continues lol it's great seeing all the new pics but it makes waiting even harder haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

You have Pics..??



bricem13 said:


> PM if you're looking for a black one.
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

Green ones are back in stock I see.


----------



## pj228

The bracelet that came with the Neptune just didn't fit right after removing links, so I did like a couple of others here and on other forums and used a grinder to modify a steel mesh strap, and used some screw bars to fix it in place. In this instance the strap is 20mm which I think is just right. 22mm would have been too wide.

I'll need to buff out the rough bits in the new strap (where the Dremel slipped) but maybe tomorrow. For now I'm gonna enjoy wearing this watch without it moving too much on my wrist.


----------



## Seahawk

how you managed to remove the old one?


----------



## pj228

Seahawk said:


> how you managed to remove the old one?


I used something like this. The main pins holding the strap on to the casing look recessed from one side and flush on the other side (best way I can describe it since I can't take pictures now). Tap with the tools on the _recessed_ side and it'll get knocked out.


----------



## RedFroggy

Some blue were back in stock


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Anybody wants to sell their blue version?


----------



## taike

ChronoTraveler said:


> Anybody wants to sell their blue version?


Meranom wants to sell. Blue is in stock.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

taike said:


> Meranom wants to sell. Blue is in stock.


Yeah, I noticed, but I see some people here are selling theirs too and is easier buying from US than from Russia.


----------



## sirhcone

I'm dying to have a green one.. Ordered the Komandirskie K-34 today. Maybe that will calm me down as I wait for a restock.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

ChronoTraveler said:


> Yeah, I noticed, but I see some people here are selling theirs too and is easier buying from US than from Russia.


UPDATE: Couldn't resist the temptation and bought it on Meranom. I hope they send it soon.

I'll post some pics as soon as it's on my wrist (probably in April).


----------



## elsoldemayo

Had it a week or so now but just getting round to a pic.


----------



## Hartig

Received mine today.

3 links removed and it fits my 6"+ wrist perfectly, very snug but not uncomfortable.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that the second hand actually is orange (like in seller photos) and not the usual amphibia red that I was expecting IRL.


----------



## Seahawk

Has anyone tried different strap options?
Cheers


----------



## schuang

Had it for 2 days. Pleasantly surprised by the wearability. Not too small, not too large. Case is just the right size for me.
Dial is beautiful as well.

But spotted some misalignment of the Neptune trident with respect to the 12 o'clock index.
Does anyone have this problem as well? For a watch at this price, i am not overly bothered by it though, just wish i could unsee what i see... o|


----------



## elsoldemayo

Although it looks perfectly aligned in my pic a few posts above, that's seems to be more a lucky cam angle than perfect alignment. Looking at mine from directly above i see the same tiny mis-alignment you mention.


----------



## Hartig

schuang said:


> But spotted some misalignment of the Neptune trident with respect to the 12 o'clock index.
> Does anyone have this problem as well? For a watch at this price, i am not overly bothered by it though, just wish i could unsee what i see... o|


It's clearly the 12 index thats slightly rotated and not the trident itself. If the indexes are applied by hand that would explain it. It is the same on mine but not as much.


----------



## klaus357

Which is the better between the green and the blue?

a comparative pic please?


----------



## blackdot

Comparative pics have been posted in this thread. Here are a couple of them - not mine, which led me to pick the blue. The green is forest green, not BRG. It is too rustic for my taste. Blue is a cooler (as opposed to warmer) colour and a stronger contrast to the orange seconds hand.


----------



## DolleDolf

klaus357 said:


> Which is the better between the green and the blue?
> 
> a comparative pic please?


As we tend to say here: when in doubt get both ;-)

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Erks

Yay mine has made it to Aus, I am very happy with it. Beautiful piece I say.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klaus357

Erks said:


> Yay mine has made it to Aus, I am very happy with it. Beautiful piece I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! So beautiful


----------



## sirhcone

They have some back instock. I ordered the green one.


----------



## blackdot

Russia to Hong Kong in two weeks.

Bracelet fits my 6" wrist like a glove.

IMO, the blue has been underrated. The dial changes from navy to black. Contrast and versatility on par with a black/black diver without any of the flatness or mundanity.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

blackdot said:


> Russia to Hong Kong in two weeks.
> 
> Bracelet fits my 6" wrist like a glove.
> 
> IMO, the blue has been underrated. The dial changes from navy to black. Contrast and versatility on par with a black/black diver without any of the flatness or mundanity.


Awesome! My wrist is 6,5" and I'm glad to read that.

About the color, I think this is pretty common to (dark) blue watches. I have one blue watch myself and you can only see its true color under the sunlight. In fact, I thought I had misread the description and bought the black version when I received it.


----------



## blackdot

Good afternoon!










If I swivel around, away from the light










And, if the shades are down


----------



## smille76

sirhcone said:


> They have some back instock. I ordered the green one.


Me too!! I had the auto-notification enabled for the green 960. Friday morning, my phone buzzed in my pocket, I was in a boring meeting at my job. I managed to look stealthily, saw it was a email from meranom!

I invented a poor excuse (bathroom),left the meeting and then ordered a green 960 while sitting in the restroom. I refreshed the page about 2 minutes later and they were sold out!!

Haven't heard back from them since the buying confirmation. I wonder if they provide some kind of tracking on these watches or this is a "ship and hope for the best" kind of tracking

Cheers!!


----------



## domoon

Don't worry, they'll email you the tracking numbers.
Sigh, the neptune really a joy for those with normal wrists. Us who have ogre-sized ones can only droll in jealousy 

talkapatled


----------



## blackdot

Can extra links be ordered?


----------



## Recoil

domoon said:


> Sigh, the neptune really a joy for those with normal wrists. Us who have ogre-sized ones can only droll in jealousy
> 
> talkapatled





blackdot said:


> Can extra links be ordered?


With my 8.5" wrists, I still got the Neptune as it is a classic dial. I normally stick to the 090 and the 110 cases as they suit a large wrist better.

The Neptune bracelet doesn't help by being tapered to 18mm and a non tapered 20mm strap would look better on bigger wrists.

I too would like to get extra links to extend my bracelet's if any kind member would be willing to part with their spare links as Meranom won't sell any.

Here is what its looks on my wrist:


----------



## CMA22inc

Does anyone know the biggest the stock bracelet will go? I'm on the fence for one of these but, don't want to order if I can't wear it.


----------



## rokai2007

Love my green one.


----------



## Aeterno

CMA22inc said:


> Does anyone know the biggest the stock bracelet will go? I'm on the fence for one of these but, don't want to order if I can't wear it.


Out of the box the bracelet + module = 8.00 inches.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Just got a green. Is the bracelet adjusted with screws or push pins? The head looks slotted for a driver but there are directional arrows on the underside of the bracelet like a push pin bracelet?


----------



## taike

KarmaToBurn said:


> Just got a green. Is the bracelet adjusted with screws or push pins? The head looks slotted for a driver but there are directional arrows on the underside of the bracelet like a push pin bracelet?


Push pins. Pins are folded and sometimes look like screw head. Some of my bracelets with screws still show arrows.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I'm starting to regret I didn't get the green version instead of the blue.


----------



## DolleDolf

You can probably find the cure at meranom in the near future ;-)
Or find comfort in a black one ....


----------



## ChronoTraveler

DolleDolf said:


> You can probably find the cure at meranom in the near future ;-)
> Or find comfort in a black one ....


I'll have to consider that. :-(


----------



## domoon

Saw this neptune military on meranom's instagram. What do you think?










talkapatled


----------



## Vodalex

The only question I have is: why this is not factory made like this??


----------



## dutchassasin

Amazing work Vodalex. If i may ask, what products have you used to get this beautiful result?


----------



## Vodalex

dutchassasin said:


> Amazing work Vodalex. If i may ask, what products have you used to get this beautiful result?


This relume work was done by russian forum watch.ru called Strong... Nickname is the program 

This product is used:

Ð›ÑŽÐ¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ "LUM-SU" (+75) Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ�Ñ€ÐºÐ¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸ AQUA S+ ÐºÑ€ÑƒÐ¿Ð½Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ† Ð´Ð¾ 75 Ð¼ÐºÐ½, Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ� Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ�Ð²ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ� 12-16 Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð², Ñ†Ð²ÐµÑ‚ Ñ�Ð²ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�: Ð±Ð¸Ñ€ÑŽÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ (Ñ�Ð¸Ð½Ðµ-Ð·ÐµÐ

Really much better than both Superluminova and Lumibrite..


----------



## domoon

Vodalex said:


> The only question I have is: why this is not factory made like this??


Whoa, awesome lume work!!!!

talkapatled


----------



## BizzyC

Me like!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

i am a weak man ....























Some notes on wearing; they feel small! i never find the classic fibbers small and of course these are the same size, but for some reason I find them to feel / look smaller than the classic fibbers. Very nice though, run very precisely like all my vostoks. A bit of a miyota stutter on both but hey, never mind. A nice watch for casual wear, the weekend, and much rarer than a boring Rolex Submariner ;-)


----------



## Ham2

DolleDolf said:


> they feel small!


It's that single short stubby lug.

I picked up one a few months ago - I haven't worn it yet - but it seemed smaller than the original 960 scuba dudes and neptunes.


----------



## jaykim

I got mine today. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

The lugs/lack of lugs makes it feel smaller yes... Also the shape is kind of streamlined so maybe that plays a part too.
If I don't sell mine I'm gonna try blue glow lume!



Anyone knows what years the "rising sun" Neptunes were made?


----------



## Delta32

I feel that it doesn't look that small when looking at it head on, but from other positions it looks smaller. But yes, the lug design, lack of excess case, and maybe also the thin strap make it look smaller. 

I ended up selling it to my girlfriend, who enjoys it immensely. It's a great looking watch.


----------



## Lokifish

Snagged the last 728 Meranom had today, and some other goodies. Wonder if there will be a 2015 edition?


----------



## 93EXCivic

I really considering selling mine. I am not a big bracelet fan and the lack of microadjustment means I can't get it to fit just right. So I barely wear it.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

I just got my green Neptune delivered yesterday and wow - what a uniquely beautiful timepiece! I lived in Russia about ten years ago but wasn't into watches back then...if I knew then what I know now I'd have umpteen million rare-in-the-West pieces to show off! After corresponding with some exceedingly helpful posters in this thread via private message, I'm hoping someone will be able to help me out. Here's the story.

Apparently I have monstrously large wrists and the stock bracelet on the Neptune is just a tad too tight to be comfortable. I checked back at the Meranom store and the bracelet is out of stock. A helpful WUS poster told me that Meranom can't usually sell bracelets as he only gets them with completed watches. I perused ebay in search of a Neptune link or two but to no avail. I was hoping one of you could point me in the right direction to source Neptune bracelet links so I can begin enjoying my watch in earnest. (I even bought a slew of green ties in anticipation of my watch's arrival!) I understand that rigging up an alternative non-Neptune bracelet is always an option but I'd much prefer sourcing out an extra link or two. 

All right - that's all I've got for now. Your collective insight and expertise would most certainly be appreciated - many thanks in advance!


----------



## Arizone

Colonel Mustard said:


> I just got my green Neptune delivered yesterday and wow - what a uniquely beautiful timepiece! I lived in Russia about ten years ago but wasn't into watches back then...if I knew then what I know now I'd have umpteen million rare-in-the-West pieces to show off! After corresponding with some exceedingly helpful posters in this thread via private message, I'm hoping someone will be able to help me out. Here's the story.
> 
> Apparently I have monstrously large wrists and the stock bracelet on the Neptune is just a tad too tight to be comfortable. I checked back at the Meranom store and the bracelet is out of stock. A helpful WUS poster told me that Meranom can't usually sell bracelets as he only gets them with completed watches. I perused ebay in search of a Neptune link or two but to no avail. I was hoping one of you could point me in the right direction to source Neptune bracelet links so I can begin enjoying my watch in earnest. (I even bought a slew of green ties in anticipation of my watch's arrival!) I understand that rigging up an alternative non-Neptune bracelet is always an option but I'd much prefer sourcing out an extra link or two.
> 
> All right - that's all I've got for now. Your collective insight and expertise would most certainly be appreciated - many thanks in advance!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/diy-solid-link-bracelet-960-neptune-case-933059.html


----------



## Hartig

I modded a fixoflex style expanding strap onto mine to get around the bracelet issue... Looks very 80'ies as well


----------



## DolleDolf

Colonel Mustard said:


> I just got my green Neptune delivered yesterday ... I have monstrously large wrists and the stock bracelet on the Neptune is just a tad too tight to be comfortable. .... I was hoping one of you could point me in the right direction to source Neptune bracelet links so I can begin enjoying my watch in earnest. (I even bought a slew of green ties in anticipation of my ... I'd much prefer sourcing out an extra link or two. ...


I have skinny wrists so I can spare 2links no problemov

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Mustard

DolleDolf,

I sent you a PM. 

I've only been a WUS member for a few weeks but the level of camaraderie and generosity is something this forum should be proud of. 

Большое спасибо!


----------



## rlima

Ok, I really want the blue one! Will this be in stock again anytime soon?


----------



## meranom

rlima said:


> Ok, I really want the blue one! Will this be in stock again anytime soon?


I hope in January 2016.


----------



## w4rmachine

Yes please! I'll sign right up for one!


----------



## rlima

Thanks for the reply meranom! Do you think we could get an improved lume with the next batch?


----------

